# Communiqué entre BBM et un iPhone



## fred4619 (18 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Existe t'il une apps pour communiquer avec le Blackberry Messanger (BBM) (identification avec un pin)

Merci pour vos lumières !


----------



## Rezv@n (19 Mars 2010)

Non je crois pas. Par contre il me semble que si tu télécharges WhatsApp sur l'iPhone et sur le BlackBerry, oui.


----------

